# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  D'lite

## Potamito

En este jueguito, se utilizan Fp o no? por favor que alguien me responda, que esto lo he visto hace poco y aun no se como es...

saludos
adioos

----------


## sertxos83

si va con fp, pero no es un efecto que me guste mucho, se lo compro un colega el otro dia y no se los mismo en manos de alguien mas profesional queda bien pero a mi colega le quedaba como "forzado"


saludos

----------


## Ravenous

Pregunta importante, antes de comprarmelo:

¿se le pueden cambiar las pilas? en caso afimativo, ¿cuales usa y cuantas?

----------


## borja_suaza

- Los modelos que he visto viene soldados con silicona caliente, por lo que no aconsejo intentarlo.
- otra opcion es arriesgarse a hacerlo, nada es imposible.

----------


## halexx

> Pregunta importante, antes de comprarmelo:
> 
> ¿se le pueden cambiar las pilas? en caso afimativo, ¿cuales usa y cuantas?



hay unos que vende un ambulante en madrid que no se puede... la pila vva pegada , pero los de tiendamagia son los originales y si podrias

saludos¡¡¡

----------


## nanocampos

Los que yo tengo deben ser de los malos porque no se puede cambiar la pila...
Aseguran que da para 40 horas seguidas encendidos... una barbaridad creo.
Yo los enciendo al principio del espectáculo "cogiendo" la llama de una vela y los mezclo con la bolsa blendo de luces ¿Cómo los "enrutinais" vosotros?

Un saludo.

----------


## -= Johny =-

Yo tengo 2 en el carrito de la compra... a ver si ahorro y hago el pedido... te comento lo q yo he pensado hacer.... 
Situandonos en la tipica noche de fiesta/botellon/disco, etc.. preguntas a alguien q si tiene fuego, si te dice q si, ya tienes la puerta abierta para empezar la rutina, acercas la mano y prendes tu dedo.... jejeje a partir de ahi, empezar con los movimientos  practicados, creo q podria llegar a sorprender bastante si los movimientos estan bien ensayados y son impactantes.

----------


## sertxos83

pos yo tenia en el carrito el dlite azul y cuando abro hoy el cuenta ya se ha agotado, ahora me tendre que pillar el verde cago en los mengues tambien me ha pasado con el litle flite xdd


saludos

----------


## -= Johny =-

Sertxos esperate un poco y lo traen de nuevo, tardaran un par de dias o poco mas, yo tenia puesto el rojo, me puso agotado, y a los 2 dias ya estaba otra vez disponible.
1 saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## ignoto

Vamos a ver.

¡NO SE PUEDE COGER EL FUEGO DE UN MECHERO QUE TIENE ALGUIEN EN LAS MANOS!

¡ES UN EFECTO DE MAGIA ESCÉNICA!

Perdonad los gritos pero es que el chisme en cuestión canta un montón a menos que tengas la mano todo el rato en movimiento o estés algo lejos.

----------


## Ravenous

Digo yo que en un pub, medio a oscuras, disimulará bastante. Aparte, ¿para qué quieres un dlite si lo vas a mostrar quieto? el asunto queda mejor si no dejas de moverlo.

----------


## borja_suaza

- Yo los utilizo en escenario, la base del efecto es una bolita de luz que cambia de mano, boca etc... como sabemos. 

Como el efecto es ver esta luz, trabajamos con poca luz de escena, tenue, me acerco al publico, se lo saco de la oreja, de la boca, del bolsillo, se lo pongo frente a los ojos, y no pillan nada. nunca me ha fallado, nadie ma dicho "pues lo tenias......"

El movimiento rapido es basico, no solo para darle dinamismo a la rutina, sino tambien cubrir el gimmick alos ojos del publico.

----------


## magoivan

cuando te compras un d'lite vvienen individual? o viene en parejas?

----------


## -= Johny =-

> Vamos a ver.
> 
> ¡NO SE PUEDE COGER EL FUEGO DE UN MECHERO QUE TIENE ALGUIEN EN LAS MANOS!
> 
> ¡ES UN EFECTO DE MAGIA ESCÉNICA!
> 
> Perdonad los gritos pero es que el chisme en cuestión canta un montón a menos que tengas la mano todo el rato en movimiento o estés algo lejos.


Ignoto, en una disco se esta a oscuras, por lo q no veran mas q una luz q acaba de prender en tus manos al acercarla a un mechero, la cuestion no es dejar la mano quieta junto al espectador tras haberla acercado al mechero, una vez q prendes la luz empezaras con los movimientos rapidos, y no veran nada, absolutamente nada.
Si estas en un botellon, se supone q la gente esta bebiendo, momento perfecto para duplciar el efecto de una luz q aparece en tus manos, la gente lo flipara y no se dara cuenta de nada.

Crees realmente q alguien se daria cuenta al tu preguntar si tiene fuego en un sitio oscuro y acercar la mano rapido a la llama y al retirarla aparece una luz en tus manos?? no se, pero yo si no supiera donde esta el truco me kedaria :shock:

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Hola yo el D'elite solo lo utilizo para escena, NUNCA se me acurriria para close up o para hacerselo a alguien por la calle.

Vosotros como haceis la rutina con los D'lite para escena?

Yo primero hago en baston bailarin ese que se transforma en luces, y luego lo meto a la bosla. Tambien saco del aire con los D'elite y los meto a la bolsa y despues me lo meto en la boca y para el final hago que la bolsa se transforme en el panelo que tiene unas luces, muy bonito.

Pero ahora para completar necesito los D'lite que son de la oreja.

Alguien sabe donde encontrarlos?
Y como se controlan? ( con la mano, ooohhh como va eso?)

Gracias a todos y todas, y por ayudarme el lo que podais.

----------


## Dow

el d'lite yo lo he visto hacer de cerca... tan de cerca como sacárselo de una oreja a alguien, o incluso de la boca... la luz no era muy baja, pero nadie vió el d'lite, la gente flipaba, y yo también, por entonces no sabía cómo funcionaba esa luz, pensaba que era un pequeño led que el mago cogía del bolsillo y que de algún modo escondía al abrir la mano jeje, aun así... creo que si se maquilla o se hace algo en el borde del fp... lo mismo se disimula algo mejor...


salud!

----------


## Dow

por cierto, he encontrado algo...   para Alejandro Diaz, métete aquí

http://www.seleccionesmagicas.com/lm/luces.htm#baston


hay luces para orejas, boca... bla bla

----------


## Jan_Ferret

yo los t engo , y si se les puede camibar las pilas , si se pueden hacer de cerca , los mios son bernet , y la verdad es que trae muy buenos resultados , yo lo saco cuANDO VOY A PRENDER ALGUN CIGARRILLO , Y LE PIDO FUEGO A ALGUN ESPECTADOR Y SACO LOS FP , Y DE HAY SE SIGUE , PRUEBEN CON HECHARLO A UN TRAGO DE ALGUNA PERSONA , CUANDO EL BASO SE PRENDE ES MUY IMPACTANTE Y REAL . 

SAL UDOS  :o

----------


## Patito

A mí me parece perfecto, de maravilla. Pero tengo una preguntita: alguien sabe cuándo van a sacar el modelo familiar (o lo que es lo mismo, el modelo para manos con muestrario de butifarras). Me lo quise comprar el otro día y no pude calzármelo... :evil:

----------


## acquadeus

> A mí me parece perfecto, de maravilla. Pero tengo una preguntita: alguien sabe cuándo van a sacar el modelo familiar (o lo que es lo mismo, el modelo para manos con muestrario de butifarras). Me lo quise comprar el otro día y no pude calzármelo... :evil:


 :shock: a eso se le llama manos grandes jaja :D

----------


## galmer

Yo monto con lo D,lite una rutina bastante cómica. Hago como si fuese a hacer un chispazo de dos cables, petardazo incluido. Despues en mitad de la rutina (lanzamientos, pases por dentro de la cabeza, etc...) cambio uno por un D,lite morph, ahi es cuando la gente se queda flipada. 
Digamos que empiezo por comedia (es un espectador el que une los cables) y termino por un número visual con final cómico.
Con niños funciona estupendamente. Con adultos lo he probado menos pero lo incluyo en un espectaculo teatral de vabaret y la gente termina partiendose, además se ponen bizcos. 
Tambien se pueden hacer rutinas con bolas de malabares  luminosas. Despues de hacer los malabares (son unas bolas que tienen luz interna, las tengo en rojo y multicolores) hago como si extrajera la luz de la bola. La gente no se lo espera y queda muy bien, eso si siempre en condiciones de poca luz o luz tenue.

----------


## lop1

Respecto a magoivan:



> cuando te compras un d'lite vvienen individual? o viene en parejas?


Depende, hay individuales y en parejas (te lo dice, i se nota en el precio)[/quote]

----------


## Elmagojose

hola lo primero q sepas q les tienes de tallas si eres adulto ya sabes si se les puede cambiar la pila a los de tienda magia pero ese truco a mi me gusta mucho yo siempre actuo y ese nunca falta con una musica divertida la gente se lo pasa pipa cree q es una bola q te la pasas de mano a mano es bueno pero necesita su practica o.k suerte

----------


## oliver

me encanta los efectos con luces. estoy buscando un d´lite amarillo o la manera de fabricarlo. alguno sabeis?

----------


## ARENA

> ¿se le pueden cambiar las pilas? en caso afimativo, ¿cuales usa y cuantas?


El sistema del Dlight original viene sellado , salvo si eres muy manitas, lo mas probable es que acabes rompiendolo, pero bueno cuando se acabe la pila intenta cambiarsela si se rompe pues de todas formas hubieras tenido que comprar otro.




> cuándo van a sacar el modelo familiar (o lo que es lo mismo, el modelo para manos con muestrario de butifarras).


A mi los FP blandos que llevan los Dlight me parecen demasiado obscuros lo que hize fue comprar FP  de Vernet que son los que mejor me van y cambie elm sistemita , es muy facil cortas el FP blando de los Dlight y el sistema lo pegas en el nuevo FP con Blue Tak.




> cuando te compras un d'lite vvienen individual? o viene en parejas?


En tienda magia el precio que aparece es de cada uno por lo cual si quieres 2 tienes que poner que quieres 2 y estos te vendran en la misma caja.




> el d'lite yo lo he visto hacer de cerca


Yo tambien creo que es un error usar este efecto en magia de cerca , si le sacas la luz de la oreja y rapidamente la escondes, vale , pero si estas mas de 5 segundos con la luz , por mucho que muevas las manos la gente lo que ve es que un dedo esta encendido , como la gente sabe que esto es imposible automaticamente piensan "Dedo Falso". el Dlight se origino para crear el efecto de que estas cogiendo una luz entre tus dedos no para crear el efecto de que tu dedo produce luz. Y cuidado de hacer un truco con FP despues de esto porque la gente estara super pendiente de tus dedos.

Y para mi el Dlight tiene que terminar en algo, bolsa de luces encender una lampara etc. no me gusta simplemente mover la lucesita de un lado a otro terminando con las manos en los bolsillos para descargar.

----------


## Dow

bueno ARENA, yo cuando lo he visto ha sido siempre para infantil... y como cosa espontánea, de coger una vitamina y tomársela para poder poner tiesa la cuerda... o cogerle los poderes mágicos del peque que salga a ayudar... esto en cosa de un segundo, no más... y bueno, lo que sí me gustó fue una vez que... bueno, explico:

una vez terminada la actuación, el mago dejó su gorra en el suelo y pidió al público que lanzaran muchos besos y sonrisas a la gorra... para luego poder regalarlos a otros niños, una vez hecho esto, coge una bolsa, y recoge de la gorra los besos y que han lanzado los niños en forma de luz... (el d'lite, claro) y los guardaba en la bolsa, aprovechando para descargar ahí, y dejar un pequeño bulto en la bolsa, quedó muy muy bonito.



salud!

----------


## BITTOR

Puedes acabar metiendote la luz a la boca, soplandola en un vaso de agua y bebiendote el vaso. Jay Noblezada lo hace en un video de los pingüinillos.

----------


## Rleon71

Que otros trucos se pueden hacer con estas lucesitas :Confused:

----------


## Elmagojose

El D`lite es una cosa que meto siempre en mi espectaculo, me encanta y veo que gusta. Hay ahora un dvd de D`lite en tiendamagia esta muy bien el dvd, para quien aga este efecto mucho se lo aconsejo.

----------


## Alejandro Diaz

Una pregunta muy importante, estoy intentando perfeccionar esta rutina mia, pero intento sacar el dlite de algun sitio bueno para el principio, me rrefiero de donde sacar el primer dlite. estoy deseperado por una idea original

----------


## mayico

chiquillo ve a lo facil.
dentro de la manga de la chaqueta, lo dejas resbalar y ya lo tienes en la mano, luego te lo pones y listo

----------


## PaBseR

Hola foreros.. Mi nombre es pablo y queria pediros ayuda. Me he comprado un FP d-lite de murfhy que modifica el color, pero me he preprado una rutina muy pore ya que solo tengo uno. Alguien podria darme una idea de como crear efectos alucinantes? muchas gracias adelantadas. un salufo PaBseR..!!

----------


## ALEX ALAN

editado

----------


## PaBseR

Gracios alex alonso. La verdad es que tienes razon. Como forma de empezar, apollo la idea de mayico, que a mi entender por experiencia, es muy buena (lo metes en la manga de la chaqueta y al bajar el brazo "ahí" lo tienes, ya en al mano,. Saludos....

----------


## gilbert-magic

La manipulación es exactamente como lo dice Alejandro !!!nunca pero nunca!!! se les vaya a ocurri hacerlo en close up o en mesas redondas pues lo ha visto en videos (el mago se ve bien feliz haciendo su D´lite sacando y metiendo luz de la boca y orejas de las personas y eso en  verdad es muy riesgoso!!!) por eso solo lo recomiendo para escenario y si es posible con la taza para D´lite.

Magicamente 
Gilbert Magic

----------


## jmg

yo lo saco del pelo de alguien pero siempre en escena y la persona mirando al frente y luego transformo la bolsa al pañuelo com luces

----------

